
Deadly shootings are on the rise again in the U.S., CDC data show - digital55
http://www.latimes.com/science/sciencenow/la-sci-sn-gun-deaths-rising-20181109-story.html
======
admay
What does that say about all of the additional gun restrictions and laws
passed recently?

~~~
smt88
Nothing, in and of itself. Like most social problems, more than one variable
affects gun violence.

